# 25-45 hp motor



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

I'm lookin for a 25-45 hp motor for my 16ft boston whaler. Anybody close by got one for sale that runs dependable


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

*May have a line on a 35hp...*

It is a "Force", friend bought it new and only has about 6 hrs on it. 

Let me know if ya want me to check on it


----------



## dougperry (Mar 25, 2004)

*Motors For Sale*

http://stores.ebay.com/DNA-Sales-and-Bargain-Mart_W0QQsspagenameZL2QQtZkm 

We may have something to accomodate your request.
Thanks 
Doug


----------

